
Sinatra 1.3 is out Featuring streaming - LiveTheDream
http://thechangelog.com/post/10872694552/sinatra-1-3-is-out-adds-streaming-extensions
======
y0ghur7_xxx
Sinatra is awesome. I used it as backend api for a JavascriptMVC¹ application,
and it worked great. It's just impressive how productive you can become with a
good dsl that covers your needs.

¹<http://javascriptmvc.com/>

------
grandalf
thanks to everyone who continues to make Sinatra better.

I think Sinatra is the optimal web framework for most startups.

------
alperakgun
Could someone give a good use case for streaming?

~~~
khaase
Twitter Streaming API: <https://dev.twitter.com/docs/streaming-api>

HTTP Based Pub-Sub: <http://faye.jcoglan.com>

